# wifes x husband using my address to claim benefits



## Ishindar (13 May 2009)

my wifes x husband(divorced 15 years) who is european and living in his native country is using our address here in Ireland to claim benefits in his native country.
we discovered this when his mail started to arrive here. we now get a lot of his mail coming constantly. I dont like the idea of him hijackign my address to comit fraud even if it is in another country. 
is there anything I can do about this?


----------



## Mommah (13 May 2009)

*Re: wifes x husband using my address to clain benefits*

Mark: Return to sender...not at this address??


----------



## thesimpsons (13 May 2009)

*Re: wifes x husband using my address to clain benefits*

+ 1 - don't facilitate fraud


----------



## JoeB (13 May 2009)

*Re: wifes x husband using my address to clain benefits*

I don't see how giving your address helps him. He could just give any address.. how is yours special?

For example, does he have access to post received at your address?, it doesn't sound like it... has anyone asked does he live there and you answered 'yes'?, again it doesn't sound like it...

So what's to stop him giving the address of another random house in Ireland? 

It would only be if, for example, they sent a code through the post, which he then has access to, and he gets the code and thus proves he has access to the post at a particular address which is pretty convincing evidence that he lives there... if he has no access to your post and he doesn't need it to claim then I don't see what's to stop him using any address.. even maybe a made up one.


----------



## jhegarty (13 May 2009)

*Re: wifes x husband using my address to clain benefits*



JoeBallantin said:


> I don't see how giving your address helps him. He could just give any address.. how is yours special?



Someone in the house could be in on it.


----------



## Ishindar (13 May 2009)

*Re: wifes x husband using my address to clain benefits*

no chance anyone in the house is involved! also yes, it does seem that he could use any address in Ireland. 
he is claiming benefits and dodging tax by claiming to live here minimum. beyond this I dont know what else he is up too! I do feel I should protect myself and family from this if possible as he is a criminal.  
I have already informed the revenue and tax etc in his home country of the situation.


----------



## sparkeee (13 May 2009)

*Re: wifes x husband using my address to clain benefits*

give all his mail to the authorities along with a description of the goings on.


----------



## mathepac (13 May 2009)

*Re: wifes x husband using my address to clain benefits*



sparkeee said:


> give all his mail to the authorities along with a description of the goings on.


No can do; this is appropriate 





Mommah said:


> Mark: Return to sender...not at this address??


 and pop in letter box.


----------



## csirl (14 May 2009)

*Re: wifes x husband using my address to clain benefits*

I'd return it to the sender with a simple note that "the recipient does not live at the address and has not for the X years that I have lived here.........please do not persist in sending correspondence to my address". 

If he is claiming benefits illegally, this should be enough for the authorities to look into it without involving you too much. The potential problem you have is that the authorities will probably find out at some stage in the future and, because he was using your address for such a long time and is known to you, they will probably want to investigate you in detail. While you may say that you have nothing to do with it, they will find it hard to believe that you would allow this to happen for years without saying anything or stopping it. You could also do without the hastle of an investigation into your involvement and potentially becoming "known" to the authorities.


----------



## Latrade (14 May 2009)

*Re: wifes x husband using my address to clain benefits*



csirl said:


> The potential problem you have is that the authorities will probably find out at some stage in the future and, because he was using your address for such a long time and is known to you, they will probably want to investigate you in detail. While you may say that you have nothing to do with it, they will find it hard to believe that you would allow this to happen for years without saying anything or stopping it. You could also do without the hastle of an investigation into your involvement and potentially becoming "known" to the authorities.


 
Is that really likely though? 

It'd a be a huge leap of time and effort for them to prove this was done with the OPs connivence and knowledge, they're hardly authorities of John Le Carre proportions.


----------



## csirl (14 May 2009)

*Re: wifes x husband using my address to clain benefits*

Someone visits the address to talk to the Ex. OP says dont live here Inspectors ask how come someone at the address is claiming SW etc if they dont live there etc............the connection between the OP and Ex becomes known......etc. etc. ....why didnt you inform SW etc.......endless questions.....more visits.....OPs own affairs investigated....etc. etc. ....hastle anyone could do without. I agree that there is no question of proving this was done with OPs connivence in the end of the day, but it was done with his knowledge (otherwise wouldnt have posted). Could do without this scrutiny and hastle, so better to nip in bud asap.


----------



## peno (14 May 2009)

*Re: wifes x husband using my address to clain benefits*



csirl said:


> Someone visits the address to talk to the Ex. OP says dont live here Inspectors ask how come someone at the address is claiming SW etc if they dont live there etc............the connection between the OP and Ex becomes known......etc. etc. ....why didnt you inform SW etc.......endless questions.....more visits.....OPs own affairs investigated....etc. etc. ....hastle anyone could do without. I agree that there is no question of proving this was done with OPs connivence in the end of the day, but it was done with his knowledge (otherwise wouldnt have posted). Could do without this scrutiny and hastle, so better to nip in bud asap.



Yes but just becasue he receives post at that address how can it be assumed that the OP knows he is claiming benefit unless they actually opened the post - which is also illegal i would assume.

If this situation arises OP could say yes post came but they didn't know what it was and thought it was junk mail and not important if it was still coming to the house after all these years.


----------



## AlbacoreA (14 May 2009)

*Re: wifes x husband using my address to clain benefits*



csirl said:


> I'd return it to the sender with a simple note that "the recipient does not live at the address and has not for the X years that I have lived here.........please do not persist in sending correspondence to my address". ....


 
That seems the only course. Complete denial of the contents.


----------



## Ishindar (14 May 2009)

*Re: wifes x husband using my address to clain benefits*

thks for the replies! 

so i guess there is nothing i can do legally to stop this guy from using my address.


----------



## AlbacoreA (14 May 2009)

*Re: wifes x husband using my address to clain benefits*

Returning the mail to sender is legal (I assume) and will eventually break this cycle. You'd assume at some point they'll need to send something to him, and if you never forward it to him for him to get it he'll have to change the address.


----------

